# Mixing fertilizers?



## magb321 (May 15, 2006)

Hi people, I hope this is the appropiate section for this question, I'm trying to make an automatic doser for my aq. and I was wondering if I can mix diferent fertilizers like fluorish, excel, potasium and trace (all seachem's) into one main solution, it would really ease the making of the doser but I'm not sure if i can do this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

You will want confirmation on this - but I believe that the only fertilizers you cannot mix are iron and phospahtes. The phosphates will cause the iron to come out of solution.

Some people have reported that combining excel with iron will help the iron stay in solution better. I've been wanting to try this.


----------



## magb321 (May 15, 2006)

Hashbaz said:


> you cannot mix are iron and phospahtes


so flourish + excel + pottasium + trace + iron is ok right?


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

I believe so.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hashbaz is correct. Seachem Flourish or Iron and Seachem Phosphate should not be mixed as it will cause the iron to precipitate out of solution.

So: Flourish + Excel + Potassium + trace + iron are okay together.

Also, as an FYI Seachem Flourish and trace are very similar. To save you some money in the future, only Seachem Flourish is what's need between the two products since trace is a "watered down" version of flourish.

-John N.


----------



## magb321 (May 15, 2006)

John N. said:


> Seachem Flourish and trace are very similar. -John N.


Ha-ha jizzzz I´ve been robbed, I´ve been buying both for 8 months now 

Thank you John and Hashbaz, soon I will post the diy so you can see my idea for the doser.


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

magb321 said:



> soon I will post the diy so you can see my idea for the doser.


Sweet. I considered asking you how you were going to make the "autodoser" but did not want to hijack your thread.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Does this apply to all phosphate and trace ferts? Cuz I use Watson's stuff. Does the CSMB and Phosphate not mix together?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup that's also correct. It applies to gregwatson's and the other Iron and Phosphate products out there. Putting micro traces and phosphates together will yield this precipitate (white powder) in a small bottle of liquid. So that's why it's not good to mix them in a small canister.

On the other hand, dosing them together in a large body of water like a 10+ gallon tank, the reaction is more diluted and will not readily form this precipitate. So you shouldn't have anything to worry about in that regard. 

-John N.


----------

